# Help, at my wits end ... what is this WEED?



## magicman_2020 (Apr 25, 2020)

I can't identify this weed that's growing in my lawn. I've never seen it before in previous years, it just started popping up now. They are aggressive and knot up within the grass and root pretty deep. I've tried 2 different weed killers Scotts and Killex as tests and they kill all the other weeds, expect this one. It spreads like carpet and literally chokes up the lawn. Does anyone know what name this is and how to get rid of it? Thank you!


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

It looks like chickweed to me. I would go to place like Siteone, Ewing, or order from do my own and get something stronger. I would buy something with 2-4D in it.


----------



## magicman_2020 (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you. I was looking at chickweed, but it seems slightly off. But now that you mention it, I found something called "Mouse-ear Chickweed" that seems closer. Although mine doesn't seem to flower at the tips. Will look into your recommendation. Thank you!


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Mouse ear chickweed. Most broadleaf herbicides are effective.


----------

